# Finally got to feeling angry...



## everantisocial (Jun 29, 2010)

Had to take the pup to the emergency vet on Wednesday, he had an accident in the park and went into shock....I really thought I was going to lose him....he collapsed, he couldn't breathe properly, couldn't walk.....AND I WAS ALL ALONE...

Because of him and his selfishness I was scared, sobbing and helpless. I don't drive, the emergency vet is miles away and I thought I was going to lose the one thing that has kept me going, got me out of bed in the morning.

But I sorted it out.

The next morning still shaken and emotional I just felt so angry. He did wrong, he walked out of marriage, he treated me like dirt, he cheated. And I was left with all the mess. He has someone there for him if things are hard, while I was alone and terrified I might lose my dog, he has 2 incomes (I presume she is working and getting money from her husband), whereas I'm counting every penny and had to use money I had managed to save towards buying my first car to pay for the treatment, while he kept our 2 cars because 'he bought them', he has time to play stupid mind games while I get panic attacks if I go anywhere I think he might be. He has someone else while i can't imagine trusting anyone again, my confidence is just shot. It's so unfair.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 15, 2010)

first of all, sorry about ur husband and ur dog....
second of all WE at this site are all here for u.....dont give up hope....
if i were you id look into a lawyer or something to sort getting one of those cars....your husband is being a complete and utter *******....its funny how much our ex's can hurt us....physically, emoitonally and financially....but that wont stop us....your life will be rebuilt, you will get back on track, new car, house, love, etc etc....you just have to believe in it, and when you dont, come here and chat to us!

one thing i also have to add, try your hardest to NOT be angry with him....the more angry you get, the more your going to hold a grudge, the worse you will feel....if you hold a grudge / feel angry then you will think about him more....start doing things for urself, and when you have calmed down a little bit, sort out the lawyer/divorce....

as for money? do you have family that can help you out? friends? sometimes its the hardest thing to ask for help....but if we dont, then we just get even worse....even if its just a couple of dollars....anything to help u get by.

also go see a doctor about your panic attacks....either get anti depressants / anxiety medicine or see a councilor....someone to help you get yourself under control....breathing techniques....mind techniques....grab some control back from your life....

and as always, if you need to talk to someone, we are all here to hear your rantings/raving/heartache....and will help the best we can....hang in there...


----------



## everantisocial (Jun 29, 2010)

Actually I felt a bit better getting angry, I'd spent till now holding him on a pedestal and trying not to get bitter in case he came back, so actually feeling angry and getting mad made me feel a bit stronger.

Didn't want to make out that I'm on my last penny. I'm managing, but there isn't much for luxuries. As for getting stuff off him, to be honest I would rather go without than have to deal with him and let him back into my life. I'll save the money, it feels good to save actually as when i was with my ex, there never seemed to be enough money to save eventhough we both had good jobs. I was actually proud of myself that I had the money there to deal with this emergency.

The panic attacks are getting better...i really don't want to go the medication route. My thinking is at the moment I have something to be sad about and the emotions it brings, so I need to work through that. I am much better than I was at the start, honestly.

And the dog is fine....so I have lots to be thankful for.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 15, 2010)

lol well im glad you already have that much control! happy that you can also calm urself down too 
self help is the best way to get through all this, and it appears as if your doing perfectly fine!


----------



## DelinquentGurl (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm so happy to hear that your dog will be ok. I can imagine how scary that must have been.

As for getting angry, allow yourself to feel every emotion.
It's perfectly normal to go through many different types of feelings.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Glad to hear yo uare feeling better.

Having a spouse walk out on you is one of the biggest traumas. It's an even bigger trauma when they leave for someone else.

But you know what--he has showed you who he REALLY IS. Believe him!!!

You are better off than being with an idiot who didn't know a committment from his ass.

Glad to hear the panic attacks & your dog are better.


----------

